# iPad o Galaxy Tab?



## sheva90 (6 Settembre 2012)

Sono indeciso, secondo voi qual'è meglio tra l'Ipad 2 e il Samsung Galaxy Tab 10?
Grazie


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2012)

È una cosa che va troppo a gusti secondo me... Io sono per l'iPad 2 semplicemente per iOS ma anche il 10 è un bell'oggetto


----------



## sheva90 (6 Settembre 2012)

A livello di costi vince il Galaxy Tab, l'ho trovato a 350 euro mentre per l'iPad sui 420 ma sono fortemente indeciso, quali sono le maggiori differenze?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2012)

fanno lo stesso lavoro e anche il galaxy lo fa bene... il punto a favore della Apple è sempre il solito il sistema operativo che ha sempre una marcia in piu... poi oramai con tutte le app che ci hanno fatto ci trovi veramente qualsiasi cosa tu voglia...

per il resto.. ti posso dare la mia esperienza.. uso per lavoro entrambi e il galaxy è piu versatile ...nel senso che se devi fare delle operazione fuori dalla norma le fai senza troppi problemi ma ha qualche problema di rallentamenti ( almeno quello che hanno dato a me ) ... l'ipad dalla sua ha che quelle cose essenziali le fa alla grande.. non si impianta mai e non ha mai problemi..

se dovessi comprarlo per me comprerei un ipad per un semplice motivo... se tra 2 anni lo voglio rivendere prendo metà dei soldi un tab qualsiasi ( galaxy sony ecc ecc ) te lo devi tenere per sempre finche non muore.. purtrppo è cosi...ora l'unica marca nella tecnologia che mantiene il suo prezzo negli anni ( ANNI ) è solo la apple..


----------



## patriots88 (6 Settembre 2012)

Appena comprato l' iPad 2. 

STUPENDO! Va come un fulmine


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

rapporto qualità prezzo secondo me meglio il galaxy tab


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Appena comprato l' iPad 2.
> 
> STUPENDO! Va come un fulmine


Quanto l'hai pagato? Io cercavo su Internet uno ricondizionato anche ma a meno di 400 euro non trovo nulla, il mio budget è questo...


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fanno lo stesso lavoro e anche il galaxy lo fa bene... il punto a favore della Apple è sempre il solito il sistema operativo che ha sempre una marcia in piu... poi oramai con tutte le app che ci hanno fatto ci trovi veramente qualsiasi cosa tu voglia...
> 
> per il resto.. ti posso dare la mia esperienza.. uso per lavoro entrambi e il galaxy è piu versatile ...nel senso che se devi fare delle operazione fuori dalla norma le fai senza troppi problemi ma ha qualche problema di rallentamenti ( almeno quello che hanno dato a me ) ... l'ipad dalla sua ha che quelle cose essenziali le fa alla grande.. non si impianta mai e non ha mai problemi..
> 
> se dovessi comprarlo per me comprerei un ipad per un semplice motivo... se tra 2 anni lo voglio rivendere prendo metà dei soldi un tab qualsiasi ( galaxy sony ecc ecc ) te lo devi tenere per sempre finche non muore.. purtrppo è cosi...ora l'unica marca nella tecnologia che mantiene il suo prezzo negli anni ( ANNI ) è solo la apple..


fin troppo buono


----------



## patriots88 (7 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quanto l'hai pagato? Io cercavo su Internet uno ricondizionato anche ma a meno di 400 euro non trovo nulla, il mio budget è questo...



399 + 39 per la custodia


----------



## Brain84 (7 Settembre 2012)

Usati entrambi anch'io per lavoro e per diversi mesi...sarà che sono abituato con l'iphone e quindi trovo più semplice all'uso l'Ipad ma preferisco quest'ultimo..ha ragione Lollo quando dice che molte operazioni le fai in meno tempo con il Galaxy Tab, ma è anche vero che moltissime con l'Ipad risultano istantanee. Il Galaxy Tab ha anche come controindicazione una svalutazione molto alta, sopratutto dopo gli ultimi guai di Samsung.


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2012)

La custodia costa troppo!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comprati il Samsung 3s e in regalo ti danno il tab


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto anche io questa offerta ... praticamente compri un telefono e ti regalano il tab  .. ma perche ???


----------



## Stex (7 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto anche io questa offerta ... praticamente compri un telefono e ti regalano il tab  .. ma perche ???



perche non li stanno vendendo???

a me è andata bene che ho vinto l'ipad 2


----------



## bmb (7 Settembre 2012)

Non ho mai avuto un galaxy tab tra le mani, ma ti posso assicurare che l'iPad è senza dubbio il prodotto tecnologico migliore che abbia mai acquistato.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto anche io questa offerta ... praticamente compri un telefono e ti regalano il tab  .. ma perche ???



per tenere alto il prezzo in itala.. che è l'unico paese dove di listino l's3 costa 699


----------



## prd7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Possiedo il Galaxy Tab 8.9, ci faccio tutto ed è velocissimo soprattutto da quando hanno aggiornato il kernel. Te lo consiglio, costa veramente poco ora.


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

Non riesco a trovare un iPad 2 3g a 400 euro, potete darmi delle dritte? Il budget che ho è quello...

Per quanto riguarda il tablet in regalo con il Galaxy S III non è sto granchè dato che è solo WiFi, ritengo inutile senza 3G.


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2012)

prenderei l'ipad 2, per diversi motivi. In primis, come dice lollo, per la rivendibilità. Perde davvero poco nel suo valore, se uno si stanca può sempre darlo via. Sui materiali credo sia superiore.. forse il galaxy è un pelino più flessibile nell'utilizzo


----------



## tequilad (7 Settembre 2012)

Ora c'è in offerta Samsung Galaxy III con Galaxy Tab gratis insieme...vai a vedere sul sito Samsung


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ora c'è in offerta Samsung Galaxy III con Galaxy Tab gratis insieme...vai a vedere sul sito Samsung



Si l'ho vista ma non ho 700 euro, poi ho l'Iphone e il tablet lo cerco solo col 3G...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Se hai anche l'iPhone che te ne fai di un iPad 3G? 

Tra l'altro l'ipad è la tal cosa che usi pochissimo fuori, a meno che tu non ci lavori. Al massimo nei viaggi, ma anche li è una cosa che risolvi senza problemi con l'hotspot personale


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se hai anche l'iPhone che te ne fai di un iPad 3G?
> 
> Tra l'altro l'ipad è la tal cosa che usi pochissimo fuori, a meno che tu non ci lavori. Al massimo nei viaggi, ma anche li è una cosa che risolvi senza problemi con l'hotspot personale


Ho un Iphone 3 vecchissimo e lentissimo...
Poi il tablet mi piace da sempre, anche per SkyGo da usare magari fuori casa e cosi via.. scusa l'ignoranza cosa è l'hotspot personale?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

È la possibilità di sfruttare la rete 3G dell'iPhone per "creare" una rete "wifi" per l'ipad. Pero effettivamente forse l'iPhone 3G non è adattO


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È la possibilità di sfruttare la rete 3G dell'iPhone per "creare" una rete "wifi" per l'ipad. Pero effettivamente forse l'iPhone 3G non è adattO



E infatti, se avessi tipo un iphone 4 non avrei pensato al tablet... diciamo che da sempre volevo prendermi un portatile o una roba del genere ma il tablet mi affascina di piu rispetto ha un normale portatile che comunque ha gia mio fratello piccolo...
Il problema è trovarlo a buon prezzo, per ora su subito.it ne ho trovato uno a 420 con la custodia, voi per caso avete altri siti da consigliare?


----------



## patriots88 (7 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare un iPad 2 3g a 400 euro, potete darmi delle dritte? Il budget che ho è quello...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tablet in regalo con il Galaxy S III non è sto granchè dato che è solo WiFi, ritengo inutile senza 3G.



Ah beh se lo vuoi con il 3G a 400 euro lo sogni 

Io l' ho preso a 399 Ed e' un 16 gb ma non ha il 3G, e' solo wifi. Tanto lo uso solo in casa e se mi serve internet quando sono fuori ho l' iPhone che ha il 3G


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

Mi sa che ho trovato una buona offerta su subito.it

Fino a qualche giorno fa stava a 389 sul sito della Apple , era ricondizonato.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Io ho il galaxy tab 10.1 e mi trovo alla perfezione


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (13 Settembre 2012)

Ho l'iPad 2 Wifi 32GB da un anno e mezzo ormai, ho avuto svariati problemi di "inchiodamento" e ne ho anche oggi, in passato con iOS originale, oggi con iOS + sblocco.

Detto questo mi trovo benissimo anche perchè lo uso proprio per le cose base, tipo navigare, youtube, leggere i quotidiani. Per questo tipo di utilizzo penso che iPad sia ancora "meglio", ma ha evidenti limiti che un Tab con Android supera alla grande e sono già stati elencati nel topic se non erro... 

Se volete "smanettare", installare emulatori, trasferire tanti file via usb e schede, etc etc...andate di Android SUBITO!


----------



## tequilad (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ma il SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 2 P3110 com'è ? 

A me serve per navigare e poco altro....


----------

